# Fall!



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Fall is finally here!

Tied some jigs for the season:










Went to Soldier Creek. It was cold, and I didn't catch anything.










Went to Causey, and caught a mini Kokanee!










Went somewhere else, and caught a radical cutthroat.










Still haven't caught anything on the jigs


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice, gotta love Fall fishing, although my wife thinks I'm nuts when I head out on the river in 25 degree weather.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Good lookin' jigs, Harlin. Were you fishing sc from shore? I suspect had you been in deeper water you would have caught some nice cutts out there. I've had ice building up on the eyelets and reel while float tubing the berry - and the fishing was incredible.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, I was shore fishing SC. I've been meaning to take the float tube up there. So how deep are the cutts usually? I've only caught rainbows from there, but no cutts


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Those would have hammered fish on the Snake - last weekend- I fished basically the same on a fly rod with a bead head on them- green maribou tail.


----------

